# Eheim Pro 3 leak - fixed!!!



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

I never thought I would ever post anything in the DIY section. I'm the guy who calls in a contractor to change a light bulb. Ok, not quite, but honestly not that far. As my partner likes to put it, I'm pretty good with a pen, but pretty bad with a hammer.

I have a 2075 on my main (and only, at this point) tank. I've had it for about 3 years. I absolutely love it. I had heard of people having trouble with their Pro3 leaking, especially when Eheim started with these models. Being seriously DIY-challenged and not having kept a receipt, I considered myself lucky. But a few weeks ago my 2075 started to leak. A slow, but regular leak. Perhaps 1/4 cup a day. I noticed it early so no damage to the stand, but I couldn't leave it like this. So I cringed and started to read about fixes online. Having a grand total of about 2 screwdrivers in the household, I couldn't even open the top at first because of these funny screws that they use. I tried a lot of things, and monitored the leak. And after many failed attempts, it looks like I have a fix! Essentially I did this here, but I used silicone instead of a plastic O ring as in the video. It's been running for a week now without a drop leaked.

Now I realise that half of the forum members might have done this before and might shrug at this post. That's ok. I didn't mean to brag. The reason I'm posting it, is for my fellow DIY-challenged members out there (I know you exist! :bigsmile. If you have a Pro 3 leaking, you can try this. You can even PM me and bring me your filter and I'll happily open it and show you exactly what I did. Believe me, if I've done it, you can do it too!

Cheers!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Glad you could fix it yourself. If this was Eheim's notorious leak from the cord area it's a design defect and eheim will send you a new head if it's built within that period of time when they had that issue. Even if you have it fixed, you may as well claim and it have a spare head for later! 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> Glad you could fix it yourself. If this was Eheim's notorious leak from the cord area it's a design defect and eheim will send you a new head if it's built within that period of time when they had that issue. Even if you have it fixed, you may as well claim and it have a spare head for later!
> 
> Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


Thanks Tony. Yes, I read that. But I don't have a receipt. What I did is I ran to J&L to buy a new one immediately because I didn't know if this leak would worsen, and that gave me time to experiment with the fix. So now I have the new one on the tank, and the fixed one on a test-run on a 10G breeder. Lots of current in there! :bigsmile:


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah I didn't have a receipt either. I contacted eheim directly and they just took the serial. My other big concern with that filter is the quick connect adapter. It jams once in a while and you have to be pretty gentle to get it working again. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh that's good to know. Thanks. I'll give it a try. If it works I'll have 2 spares, so I'll have no other choice but to buy a new tank...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If Eheim replaces and you don't need it, I'm sure there'll be plenty of BCA'ers wanting a like new Eheim for a (slightly) discounted price! I'm sure that I have the problem too but my fix is to drain the head whenever I work on the filter every month. Involves rotating the head around in all directions and then it's good again.


----------

